# Obedience training in Monterey



## Bugsfire (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I would like to start my 3.5year old Golden with obedience trials in Monterey. He has already completed his basic class, just like to take it further. We are moving to Monterey. 

Any places to recommend?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you but just want to say I'm very envious. I lived in Salinas as a kid and Monterey is so wonderful, I would live there in a heartbeat. Best of luck with the move.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can check barkbytes.com for a listing of obedience clubs? 

Monterey Bay Dog Training Club


----------

